# Middle Provo and lost fly box.



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Went fishing on the middle provo last night 8/7. The caddis hatch never came off. I did manage a few 8-13 inch browns in 3 hours of fishing.

Just as I was about to call it quits for the night, I watched an angler try to wade into the heaviest current in the river. He got swept off of his feet and he went ripping past the hole I was fishing. His waders were filled up with water and he was in trouble. I dropped my rod and went running down stream after him. He managed to grab ahold of a log but the current was so swift it nearly pushed him under the water. I waded out to him, through a hole that went over the top of my waders, and managed to help him get around the log, back safely to shore. The way he was clingling to that log with force of the water pounding him I was sure that he was not going to make it. It was crazy! 

The sad part of the story is that I lost my fly box during the process. It has a clear cover and mabey 100-200 dry flys in it. I know its a long shot but if anyone happens to find it please pm me. 

Thanks


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bummer on the fly box. I will watch the other sites to see if anyone picks it up. 

Good on ya for playing rescue! Scary Stuff! I guess that is why your mom always said "never go out alone". You are an angel that just got it's halo back! I feel you did the right thing for sure, so this next part doesn't apply to you.


But to anyone else out there who get put in your situation just remeber the 1st rule of rescue....Never become a victim! So 1st off, check the scene. Too many lives have been lost (I won't mention the really bad stories I heard) by 1st responders trying to do the right thing.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! Way to go! Scary for sure. Please PM me your address and I'll mail you a box of dry flies. Anybody else wanna show some appreciation to this good Samaritan? After all, it could have been any of us.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

> But to anyone else out there who get put in your situation just remeber the 1st rule of rescue....Never become a victim! So 1st off, check the scene. Too many lives have been lost (I won't mention the really bad stories I heard) by 1st responders trying to do the right thing.


That's an excellent thing to keep in mind. Thanks.

Good job on the rescue. I'm sure there are not many that would have been able to complete such a quick, successful rescue as you did. Sorry to hear about the lost fly box. I really hope you get it back.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

post this on Utah on The Fly. alot of those guys frequent that river and might have picked up your box


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Tye Dye Twins you are right on with your advice. I was in the water trying to reach him before I even thought about what I was doing. I was surprised when the water went over the top of my waders. I did not think it would be even close to that deep where I was. I was lucky I could help him without being in worse trouble myself. 

Went back to the Midlle Provo last night. The fishing was quite a bit faster maybe 15-20 browns in about three hours one pushing close to 20 inches. 

No one has found the fly box. One more donation to the river.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

A hero doesn't second guess before going in. I'm glad he didn't just stand on the bank doing the safe thing and call 911 because it sounds like the guy would likely have perished. Yeah stay safe and all but isn't the definition of a hero someone who does something extraordinary in the face of great personal sacrifice? This guy is a hero.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

doody said:


> A hero doesn't second guess before going in. I'm glad he didn't just stand on the bank doing the safe thing and call 911 because it sounds like the guy would likely have perished. Yeah stay safe and all but isn't the definition of a hero someone who does something extraordinary in the face of great personal sacrifice? This guy is a hero.


Obviously he was ok in this situation because he lived to tell the tale. He saw the scene and decided that it was SAFE enough to go in and help. I have no idea how you took this as stay put ad sit on your hands, but as usual you LOVE to butt heads with me! (yep 4 out of your 123 posts are specifically calling me out, I guess you win on hating us the most!)

Wow Doody you just failed the first rule of rescue and first aide! Better read some actual material and pass a college course on this stuff before popping off like that. Too many times rescuers have become victims themselves! I have a professional rescue license (which is as much as an EMT guy has except I cannot do IV's) and first aide license, how about you?

Exmaple #1 - A doctor watched a bad car incident and pulled over to help. He got out of his car and BAM he became road kill! Sunddenly there was a fatailty because he failed to check the scene. His hero actions lead to his down fall! A great personal sacrafice indeed!

Example #2 - Two brothers were climbing sunrise peak. One brother slipped and fell down the mountain and was knocked out. The other brother called 9-11 and tried to decend the mountain and help instead of waiting for S&R. Well sure enough he slipped in the exact same spot and fell to his death. His brother woke up in the hospital with a broken leg and a dead brother. Wow seems to me he should have let the PROFESSIONALS assist in that situation instead of trying to act like a hero!

Example #3 - My professor ran into a similar situation on a river in Idaho. A woman crossed a river with her car and it stalled out. The rescuers on the scene had to watch as she begged for them to come out and save her. Even one of the rescuers attempted to run out there and save her but the other "heros" pinned him down. The helicopter never made it there on time and she died as the "real heros" watched helplessly. That day made my proffesor quite his job as S&R and he became a professional rescue and first aide and saftey proffessor. Sorry to say but this guy would be seriously angry with guys like you and your reckless advice!

There are countless more examples of this type of stuff and all I was trying to do was prevent one tragedy for one family turing into two tragedy's for two families! Your hero crap is non-sense and is going to get yourself and maybe someone else killed!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thankfully he helped someone in need, and they both made it out safely.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Road Runner said:


> Went back to the Midlle Provo last night. The fishing was quite a bit faster maybe 15-20 browns in about three hours one pushing close to 20 inches.
> 
> No one has found the fly box. One more donation to the river.


Sorry to hear about your lost fly box. 100-200 flies...thats hundreds of dollars in gear! Hope someone will find it for you. I would donate my 15 fly collection but being a poor college student....well you see where I am going with this. Congrats on the resque and not violating the 1st and most important rule "Do NOT become a victim". Obviously the provo river gods (and your collective Karma) are paying you back a little if you are catching 15 to 20 browns in just 3 hours. Nice work out there...you make it sound easy to catch fish on that river! Again sorry for your lost flies...hope someone HONEST finds them for ya. Whenever my twin (TyeDyeTwin) and I go to fish that river we will keep an eye out for your missing tackle box.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you were able to help the guy out, Road Runner. It seems odd that someone (assuming they know how to swim) would be at risk of dying on the MP though. I can see getting swept a few hundred feet away until they were able to find the bank, but unless they got pinned to a rock or something, it's just hard for me to visualize actually drowning.

Either way, I'm glad we have heroes around to help when seconds matter. If I'm ever in a situation where I fear for my life and need help, I hope a guy like Road Runner is around. I'd like to think I would do the same if I felt able to help.

I couldn't watch someone die without trying to help in some way.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

tye dye twins said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > A hero doesn't second guess before going in. I'm glad he didn't just stand on the bank doing the safe thing and call 911 because it sounds like the guy would likely have perished. Yeah stay safe and all but isn't the definition of a hero someone who does something extraordinary in the face of great personal sacrifice? This guy is a hero.
> ...


Tye Dye, everytime you open your mouth you make yourself look like a complete idiot.

Just sayin


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

trout bum said:


> Tye Dye, everytime you open your mouth you make yourself look like a complete idiot.


Did you forget the rules about name calling bro? :RULES:

Screw you too pal! :^8^:

At least I am willing to post ACTUAL info instead of your posts lately! Sometimes I swear all you talk about is the "trip report" instead of the "FISHING trip report". Did you think this was Facebook or Twitter?

I add info to this site that is helpful to those that want to repeat my experince or learn something new. Some might not find that idiotic at all!


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

Trout bum and tye dye twins, it seems to me that you've both stepped over the line on violating the forum rules. Please take it down a notch or two.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Why does everyone need to tell you where to go and how to catch fish? And why do you get so offended when they dont? Isnt the fun part figuring it out for yourself? I realize some people just need a little point in the right direction and I am totally willing to give some info through p.m's but I dont believe that every detail needs to be disclosed over the web but that is a whole other can of worms and I wont touch it. I will continue to post my trip reports, which is why it is called "Fishing trip reports" and I will reveal whatever info that I please. The admin was right and I apologise for the name calling but you need to quit being so defensive and critical of everyones reports.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

tye dye twins, I have a professional rescue license (which is as much as an EMT guy has except I cannot do IV's) and first aide license, how about you?

What is a professional rescue license and where might I get one??


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

kind of curious on that also and totally do not mean to add fuel to the fire. we are required to take Combat Life Saver which is no where near an EMT certification and we run IV's all the time, along with CPR, basic first aid, etc.

also if your interested call your county sherrif some of them offer swift water rescue certification thats awesome to have, have had mine for a few years now and well worth it if for nothing more peace of mind

edit not mountain rescue, basic mountaineering taught by the Army


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> What is a professional rescue license and where might I get one??


When you take a college level "first aid and saftey" course after the first aid stuff is over you have the option to carry on to the professional rescue program. Boy was that intense stuff and yep you get all the same training as a EMT but you are not licensed to administer IV's.

I opted for it (and only certain professors can even teach that add on program, mine was a former S&R guy, ambulannce guy, etc.) since I was going into the nursing program. Also I am WAY into backcountry skiing and due to the risks asscoiated with it (avalanches etc.) I took it very seriously.

It is costly stuff to take a college level course (rip off, gotta be cheaper somewhere else) and make sure before you sign up or before the withdrawl with 100% refund date that your professor offers this add on. Sometimes professors like coaches don't offer the extra program.

Maybe you can Audit the class and watch but I have never done that before. Although if you have to take college classes to remain on un-employment "First Aide and Saftey" is a great one! It is very applicable to real life.My twin had to use that stuff to "rescue" me out of the backcountry after my toes were pointed backwards 5 miles in! I even saved a buddy of mine once. :shock:

The swift water rescue sound like a great class for fisherman, especially river guys. Mabey if I had more money I would do it but I have a college degree ahead of me that takes priority right now. Hope the info helps and maybe encourages someone to take the class. No fuel added here to this fire in fact I am glad someone asked.

Boy I bet combat rescue has different rules considering it is a very dangerous type of rescue enviornment indeed. Good on ya! Do they make you re-new it anually?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

doody said:


> Wow! Way to go! Scary for sure. Please PM me your address and I'll mail you a box of dry flies. Anybody else wanna show some appreciation to this good Samaritan? After all, it could have been any of us.


I too would be happy to throw some flies his way. I am not the most skilled fly tier in the world, but my bugs catch fish consistently, and that's what matters, right? Please PM me your address and I'll tie you a couple dozen.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

FC2Tuber said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Way to go! Scary for sure. Please PM me your address and I'll mail you a box of dry flies. Anybody else wanna show some appreciation to this good Samaritan? After all, it could have been any of us.
> ...


Good Karma is coming your way bro. Good on ya for helping an angler in need!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

we retake it before every deployment so basically once a year, its a greta class. calling 9-lines (choppers) would most likely be different in the civillian word but along the same lines of infor given i would assume


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > A hero doesn't second guess before going in. I'm glad he didn't just stand on the bank doing the safe thing and call 911 because it sounds like the guy would likely have perished. Yeah stay safe and all but isn't the definition of a hero someone who does something extraordinary in the face of great personal sacrifice? This guy is a hero.
> ...


Actually I've been a paramedic for the past 10 years, an EMT Intermediate for the 3 years before that, have worked for a busy flight service, a local fire department, a rural ambulance service, and just graduated with my Master's of Physician Assistant. I'm also certified in BLS, ACLS, PALS, ABLS, PHTLS, ATLS, and hold instructor certifications for EMT-P, BLS, ACLS, EVOC, and PALS. On top of that, I've written an academic, peer reviewed prospective cohort study on Paramedics using ultrasound technology to place IVs in patients with poor vascular access, the results of which I presented at the American College of Emergency Physicians conference in Seattle, WA.

Does any of that "non-sense" qualify me to discuss rescue topics?

What exactly is your rescue "license?" If its not to the level of EMT it can't be more than First Responder or Rescue First Aid (its spelled "aid" not "aide") CERTIFICATION. There are no licenses for EMS, only certifications, but you having read up on all the college stuff should already know that. And sorry, but those certifications are a dime a dozen, anybody and everyone has one...its your real world experience that matters. What is your medical experience again?

Again, sorry to sound snide, but you calling me "reckless" kinda makes you sound a little foolish. He pulled a guy out of a river that obviously needed help...how is that breaking your "first rule of first "aide?" Yeah, yeah, "scene safety, BSI",..blah blah....you obviously don't know what you're talking about. I hate to keep one-upping you, but you're making it really too easy for me.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh so I guess the peace treaty is over then huh? I noticed you didn't want to fish with me. Your loss pal. Have a nice life dude!

BTW- Whenever they get a spell checker on here i will use it, until that day you know what I mean.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > What is a professional rescue license and where might I get one??
> ...


I'm sorry, but I take real issue with this statement. I worked my butt off, full-time, scraping intestines off the freeway for 16 bucks an hour so that I could pay for college out of my own pocket, which I also attended full-time while working. To suggest that someone take college courses (probably using grants and handouts) for the mere purpose of remaining on unemployment just laughs in the face of every hard working member on this site, which I would guess is most all of these guys. Good, hardworking guys who would be embarrassed by having to use unemployment to feed their families, who would rather be out there working and earning their money instead of playing the system. And you can't understand why I'm not your biggest fan? Really?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

doody said:


> And you can't understand why I'm not your biggest fan? Really?


Oh shucks! Please stop you are making me blush. 

Sometimes the job we work hard for has to lay you off. If you decided to take a college class that would be a good one, thats all. There are worse ways people "play the system" than that. I say any college is better than no college at all.

I would love to see you deny un-employment after you get laid off! Easier said than done.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> I noticed you didn't want to fish with me. Your loss pal.


I think I'll be just fine, thanks for your concern though.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

o-||


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

You forgot to add the couch that cute little popcorn eating emoticon is sitting on while watching tv and collecting that unemployment check.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Girls, girls, you're both pretty! Can I go home now?


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes! You may go home now, shows over, I think. Just remember when you get there to send a few flies in Roadrunner's direction! Mine will be there in a couple weeks RR.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

> tye dye twins wrote:
> Although if you have to take college classes to remain on un-employment "First Aide and Saftey" is a great one!


Man this really chaps my ass, maybe getting a job would be a better option, I don't know how I missed this! I worked my ass of through school so I could pay for my education. Our system is broke if it allows this kind of crap to happen. :evil:


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Take a class to get unemployment! Did he really just say that! Wow, i dont even know what to say to that. 

RR nice job on your rescue. Nice to know there are people like you out there.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I guess it explains why and how they are able to fish all day everyday.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, how 'bout that lost fly box. What's the latest on that?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Fishracer said:


> I guess it explains why and how they are able to fish all day everyday.


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :O--O:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Fishracer said:


> Take a class to get unemployment! Did he really just say that! Wow, i dont even know what to say to that.
> 
> RR nice job on your rescue. Nice to know there are people like you out there.


Where were you last month when this thread started....don't worry both of us have never been on unemployment before so your tax dollars are safe...unless they are spent on bass -()/>- -()/>- . FYI....we both have jobs     . Gotta grow up sometime huh.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Gotta grow up sometime huh.


Sure do..

I'm wondering about the flybox as well. -Ov-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> It seems odd that someone (assuming they know how to swim) would be at risk of dying on the MP though. I can see getting swept a few hundred feet away until they were able to find the bank, but unless they got pinned to a rock or something, it's just hard for me to visualize actually drowning.


Actually man, I realize I'm late to this party but during high water on the Lower, I had this happen down from the KOA place. Got hung up on the far side, stepped into a narrow chute with slick bottom, and lost my footing. I got swept under an undercut bank, underwater and my waders instantly filled. I only got out by reaching up and grabbing a big root wad and hauling myself over the bank but I haven't been that f'n scared in a long time. It was a pretty crappy situation for sure and there wasn't anyone like RR around to bail me out... it can happen when you least expect it and in what would seem like the most "mild?" situations. One minute you're fine, the next minute you're trying to save your own ass.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

tye dye twins said:


> There are worse ways people "play the system" than that.


Again with the "there's someone out there who is worse than I am so I must be fine" card. This never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's called relative innocence. Not valid?


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Fishracer said:
> 
> 
> > Take a class to get unemployment! Did he really just say that! Wow, i dont even know what to say to that.
> ...


For God's sake man, stay down. You're taking a beating on this one.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well. I don't know. Seems folks have missed the original info. on the post. Good on you guy and If I were on the Provo, I'd be looking for ya. :? Problem is, what are the chances of someone on the forum finding it for ya? Doesn't hurt to post uo, there's always a chance.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Ifish said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > There are worse ways people "play the system" than that.
> ...


We have not played the system so I have no clue what you are talking about. Just pointing out that for christs sake there are worse wastes of tax dollars out there than guys taking classes on the governments bill. We have NEVER recieved un-employment or any kind of assistance so get off our backs dude.

In fact we struggle to find ways to earn money and fish our butts off.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> Ifish said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="tye dye twins":1lxnb8cm]There are worse ways people "play the system" than that.
> ...


We have not played the system so I have no clue what you are talking about. Just pointing out that for christs sake there are worse wastes of tax dollars out there than guys taking classes on the governments bill. We have NEVER recieved un-employment or any kind of assistance so get off our backs dude.

In fact we struggle to find ways to earn money and fish our butts off.[/quote:1lxnb8cm]

I recommend the fetal position.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So does all this mean they found the lost fly box?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

doody said:


> I recommend the fetal position.


Oh no....doody has come back out of the closet or was that __ __..never mind....BTW...tried the fetal postion and all it got me was an unemployment check that came directly from your bank account/hard earned paycheck doody. You can thank obama for that one!

FYI and the record....Neither of us ever collected unemployment checks. If only fish fillets had cash in em.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> Ifish said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="tye dye twins":u0v96yhh]There are worse ways people "play the system" than that.
> ...


We have not played the system so I have no clue what you are talking about. Just pointing out that for christs sake there are worse wastes of tax dollars out there than guys taking classes on the governments bill. We have NEVER recieved un-employment or any kind of assistance so get off our backs dude.

In fact we struggle to find ways to earn money and fish our butts off.[/quote:u0v96yhh]


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend the fetal position.
> ...


Wait, so now you're on unemployment again? I'm confused. You have zero sense of humor so it can't be an attemp at sarcasm. You are the only person in the world where I actually take everything they say at face value. And are you really pulling out the gay slurs again? Pretty bold move with a hairdo like that. Something to hide?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| 

In before the lock..


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Just a little mutual smack talking. Shouldn't be locked just for the entertainment value!!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

In before the lock as well o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

doody said:


> Just a little mutual smack talking. Shouldn't be locked just for the entertainment value!!


There are rules.

I'm in before the lock. 8)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Just change the thread topic to "Caught a fish on the Provo who stole my unemployment check" and we should be fine. No lock. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No need to lock it....

Just punish the purple-traitors...(perps) !!! :twisted:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There are some good nuggets of advice in there, if you carefully read the whole thing. Odd that its me saying the other bull**** probably could be left alone, but.... it could. Dude was lookin for a flybox, not a bunch of back and forth bs between guys who honestly probably would get along fine in person. Anyone found that? If not, this should die a quick death.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> There are some good nuggets of advice in there, if you carefully read the whole thing. Odd that its me saying the other **** probably could be left alone, but.... it could. Dude was lookin for a flybox, not a bunch of back and forth bs between guys who honestly probably would get along fine in person. Anyone found that? If not, this should die a quick death.


Its always easier to pound your chest and flex your muscles in annonymity so yeah, sure we'd get along in person, if only due to the mutual love of fishing. Im just surprised that there is someone out there more in need of a muzzle than myself.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

can i say something here... ouch and what the hek people pmsing about? cant we all just love and have peace.

where is the flybox after all this? and as far as the economy goes there are a lot hurting and I mean a lot I am not sure all of you understand how people are affected by this and if not now you will be. the world and especially the USA is in a world of hurt someone gets lip because he is collecting unemployment but what about the rich on capitol hill who dont want to pay taxes same goes for the oil companies. its sux, it sux real bad I had the banks come in and give me a pay cut of 75% so they could pocket the rest nothing us small guys could do they had the money for the lawyers and nobody could stop them. BOA, Chase just to name a few. what some of the people do with the unemployment is by no way in comparrision as harmful as what the big people do. just my 2cents on this matter. and fishing is coming yes anyone want to go w me we can look for this flybox heard close to 20 inches is coming out of here.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

flydaddy834 said:


> can i say something here... ouch and what the hek people pmsing about? cant we all just love and have peace.
> 
> where is the flybox after all this? and as far as the economy goes there are a lot hurting and I mean a lot I am not sure all of you understand how people are affected by this and if not now you will be. the world and especially the USA is in a world of hurt someone gets lip because he is collecting unemployment but what about the rich on capitol hill who dont want to pay taxes same goes for the oil companies. its sux, it sux real bad I had the banks come in and give me a pay cut of 75% so they could pocket the rest nothing us small guys could do they had the money for the lawyers and nobody could stop them. BOA, Chase just to name a few. what some of the people do with the unemployment is by no way in comparrision as harmful as what the big people do. just my 2cents on this matter. and fishing is coming yes anyone want to go w me we can look for this flybox heard close to 20 inches is coming out of here.


No dissin the people who are hurting, we've all been there, just fed up with the ones playing the system so they can fish all day. I don't buy his statement that he's never done this before. How else would he know it's possible? Even so, the mere suggestion that people do this is wrong.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> There are some good nuggets of advice in there, if you carefully read the whole thing. Odd that its me saying the other **** probably could be left alone, but.... it could. Dude was lookin for a flybox, not a bunch of back and forth bs between guys who honestly probably would get along fine in person. Anyone found that? If not, this should die a quick death.


Getting soft in your old age, we all know you and I have never been in the middle of a pissin' match or locked thread. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

flydaddy834 said:


> but what about the rich on capitol hill who dont want to pay taxes same goes for the oil companies.


First, :roll: You mean the rich folks, like the top 10% of earners in this country that pay 50% of the taxes? What about the 42% of the population that paid ZERO income tax last year? The reason we have problems is because people blame oil companies and not politicians.

Second, people pay you what you're worth. If you take a pay cut of 75% and you don't have other options, be grateful that you were getting paid more than you should have been for however long they were paying it you. It's harsh to say, and no offense intended. But, would you pay $4 for a $1 fly?

Third, every honest citizen in this country has a right to be angry when safety nets are treated as trampolines. The fact that you can sit on your can for 99 weeks and still get paid is so far past generous that the only adverb/adjective combo that adequately describes it is obscenely absurd.

Fourth, I agree that it's easy to talk tough on the interwebz and that we would probably get along in person. I think RR77 and I could be pals as long as we left football at home.  But, to put my money where my mouth is, if Road Runner PM's me his address, I'll go to Sportsman's tonight and put 20 dry flies in the mail tomorrow. If it was me in the water, I'd want someone like Road Runner coming for me. Anybody want to match that?

Fifth, be responsible, self-reliant, and kind. It's not that hard.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Dodger said:


> flydaddy834 said:
> 
> 
> > but what about the rich on capitol hill who dont want to pay taxes same goes for the oil companies.
> ...


I'll help you put that money where your mouth is!! With Roadrunners permission I will pm you his address tonight so you can get those flies in the mail tomorrow. Mine will be in the mail this week. How bout it Roadrunner? Sure would be nice to get you properly thanked with a few others' help. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, lets get back on tract:


Our good member Road Runner was fishing the Middle Provo. A nearby fisherman got in trouble in some high and fast water and Road Runner, with total disregard for his own safety, jumped in and saved the guy. In the process he lost his dry fly box full of flies. And Road Runner is wondering if anyone has found his lost fly box.


Let's give it up for Road Runner!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodger, when you get that address pm it to me as well. I would love to donate.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

doody said:


> .......................................
> 
> I'll help you put that money where your mouth is!! With Roadrunners permission I will pm you his address tonight so you can get those flies in the mail tomorrow. Mine will be in the mail this week. How bout it Roadrunner? Sure would be nice to get you properly thanked with a few others' help. Anyone? Anyone?


Good on you.

I'm in, 20 Renegades.

Please make sure the distribution of the address is OK with Road Runner.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > .......................................
> ...


I won't give it out without his permission but I'd sure like to forward these guys your address RR. How bout it? If I don't hear from him in a couple days would guys be ok sending me the goods and I'll forward them on? I'm in for 4 doz and with the other 40 offered here were almost there. Something good may actually come of this thread. RR, lemme know ASAP what you'd like me to do. Tyedye, how many can I put you down for?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Getting soft in your old age, we all know you and I have never been in the middle of a ****' match or locked thread. :mrgreen: :lol:


No lie my friend.... no lie. Thats why it surprised me I was one of the ones being an advocate for getting along. Used to be, the mere mention of dry flies would have me seein red.  :lol: I actually would probably buy some flies (since I don't tie) from Tubedude or something to give to the dude. I wouldn't have the first clue what to get so I'd have to rely on suggestions.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

doody said:


> I won't give it out without his permission but I'd sure like to forward these guys your address RR. How bout it? If I don't hear from him in a couple days would guys be ok sending me the goods and I'll forward them on? I'm in for 4 doz and with the other 40 offered here were almost there. Something good may actually come of this thread. RR, lemme know ASAP what you'd like me to do. Tyedye, how many can I put you down for?


If you don't hear from him, I will be more than happy to send you 20 flies to forward to him. Just let us know. Hell RR, if you have any requests on specific flies let us know. Otherwise your going to get whatever I decide!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

doody said:


> I'll help you put that money where your mouth is!! With Roadrunners permission I will pm you his address tonight so you can get those flies in the mail tomorrow. Mine will be in the mail this week. How bout it Roadrunner? Sure would be nice to get you properly thanked with a few others' help. Anyone? Anyone?


Done. And, some suggestions would be helpful. Otherwise, I'm going to go to the counter and tell the guy to pick me out 20 nice dry flies.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Dodger said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > I'll help you put that money where your mouth is!! With Roadrunners permission I will pm you his address tonight so you can get those flies in the mail tomorrow. Mine will be in the mail this week. How bout it Roadrunner? Sure would be nice to get you properly thanked with a few others' help. Anyone? Anyone?
> ...


I'm going to send a variety of caddis, PMDs, BWOs, and a few hoppers. I'm sure if you went to the counter and asked for a good variety they'd hook you up. Not really required to be season specific... Drakes, BWOs, PMDs, midges, Adams, hoppers, ants, beetles, caddis. Those are the basics. With the differences in size, make, and model you can mix those up pretty well. I like where this thread is going. Tyedye, how many can I put you down for again?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

doody said:


> Tyedye, how many can I put you down for again?


You're a funny guy. :lol:

By my count we have 132 pledged flies.

FC2Tuber is in for 24
Wyogoob is in for 20
Doody is in for 48
Bwhntr is in for 20
Dodger is in for 20

We still need a bunch more flies and a fly box here.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

I will say this doody you really seem to have some smarts so thats why I have jumped in on this thread I just want to add a few things to this stinking economy since it was brought up and just I contribute to the thread at hand how many flies were lost in the flybox? now back to the economy thing what about the trillion of dollars that obama has released to help those in the mortgage industry that have fallen behind but instead the banks ( Chase, Wells you know all them guys ) took the money invested it and collect interest on it instead of helping those who really need it. you made a comment about "rich folks" being the top 10% well the money they make more than doubles those in the other 42% its not about how many but about how much money there is in the pot. Between the rich, the banks, and the oil companies those 3 things could help pay down half if now 3/4 of this worlds debt not to mention help build a better place for the kids and grand kids. hek fishing everyday on the govt money does not help us yes it was dumb to say or even mention something like that and twin bud you know i like you but you have to be careful on here these guys are vicious especially when they are pretty smart... this site has quite a few. k flybox how many was lost just want to add that so they dont band me for not going along with the subject.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

flydaddy834 said:


> I will say this doody you really seem to have some smarts so thats why I have jumped in on this thread I just want to add a few things to this stinking economy since it was brought up and just I contribute to the thread at hand how many flies were lost in the flybox? now back to the economy thing what about the trillion of dollars that obama has released to help those in the mortgage industry that have fallen behind but instead the banks ( Chase, Wells you know all them guys ) took the money invested it and collect interest on it instead of helping those who really need it. you made a comment about "rich folks" being the top 10% well the money they make more than doubles those in the other 42% its not about how many but about how much money there is in the pot. Between the rich, the banks, and the oil companies those 3 things could help pay down half if now 3/4 of this worlds debt not to mention help build a better place for the kids and grand kids. hek fishing everyday on the govt money does not help us yes it was dumb to say or even mention something like that and twin bud you know i like you but you have to be careful on here these guys are vicious especially when they are pretty smart... this site has quite a few. k flybox how many was lost just want to add that so they dont band me for not going along with the subject.


Road Runner lost between 100 and 200 flies in his box.

As for the rest of it, all I can suggest is you re-evaluate your news sources. TARP was 356 billion - which is .3 trillion. TARP was also designed to keep companies that were "too big to fail" from failing. That money was never designed to help you or anyone else directly. It was intended to help those companies stay afloat, which, the argument goes, helps you because it helps the economy.

How can you claim that someone who makes say $500,000 in a year, who pays almost 50% of that money in taxes doesn't pay enough in taxes? Almost half of everything he makes goes to the government. It's insulting to suggest that he doesn't care or he isn't pulling his weight when 42% of the working population didn't pay one hot dime in taxes last year.

Finally, let's assume for a minute that you are right. If we took all the money from the rich, the banks, and the oil companies and we would totally pay off the world's debt. Why is the world's debt their problem? Said another way, why should they (the rich, the banks, and the oil companies) be the ones to pay the debt? Normally, the person that takes on the debt is the one that has to pay it back. In the context of a country, the country that takes the debt should pay it off. The country doesn't consist of only rich people, banks, and oil companies. It's everyone's debt that you want to assign to a few.

That's the same as walking over to your neighbor's house and forcing him, by government authority to pay your mortgage too, for no other reason than he can afford it. How can you possibly justify that?

So how many flies are you in for?


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

May I interject and say this would be a great discussion here, www.politicalnecrosis.com the mods don't like to talk of politics here, so I made this other forum a year and a half ago. Hope to see you guys come on over


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dodger said:


> We still need a bunch more flies and *a fly box here*.


I'll take care of that.....

Thanks _Road Runner_ for what you did! 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yonni said:


> May I interject and say this would be a great discussion here, http://www.politicalnecrosis.com the mods don't like to talk of politics here, so I made this other forum a year and a half ago. Hope to see you guys come on over


Thanks Yonni.

Please stay on topic members. Knock off the personal head-butting and the political crap.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

.45 said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > We still need a bunch more flies and *a fly box here*.
> ...


Good on you .45.

I'm going to peace out of this thread because I have no desire to make life difficult for anyone here, especially Wyogoob. So, out of deference to him, I'll let it be.

Someone do me a favor, with Road Runner's permission, and PM me his address or PM me the address where we're sending everything.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I bet the fly box made it to Deer Creek by now. Sorry you lost a ton of flies bro. Sounds like nobody found them and if they did they kept them and never even heard of this thread. I might put some contact info in my own boxes from now on thanks to this story. You can only hope then that somebody will be nice enough to return them to me if I loose my tackle. Wish I could help you in your tackle woes but I have like 5 flies total. Not much of a fly fisherman myself. Sorry.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay this thread is quite the roller coaster!

Here's my take (take it for what it's worth because it's a much needed Friday night and I'm tipping a pint of Olde Suffolk as I type this):

I love this forum. There are some really great folks on here and it's my belief that the outdoorsmen and women of this world are the most down-to-earth, good-hearted people in the land. Their respect for the resource and the world we live in is unsurpassed. Perhaps it's the connection with the world a person can achieve while spending quality time in it that contributes to this.

I'm extremely impressed with the willingness to help out Roadrunner with his lost fly box. It's a certainty that he had no intention of getting some donations from his thread, but here we are and the members are coming forward with open hands.

You guys are great.

Now it's that respect for the resource that is commonly shared here that gets people to become protective of one another. Tye Dye and Evil, when you start picking apart a good guy (or deed) like Roadrunner('s), that's when you can expect some sharp retaliation.

This has played itself out before, some time ago (remember perchy, guys?) and there's really no way to fight it and end up with the bigger end of the stick in your hand. The only graceful thing to do, instead of argue and inflate the situation, is to gain some humility from the experience, possibly admit some fault, and move on. More people will see that as a respectable action, as opposed to sticking to your guns and jabbing it out until a thread gets locked.

We can all see that "the twins" love to get out and fish. That's an admirable trait and I think we can all agree on that. It may make some of us bitter because we can't do it as much as them and that SUCKS! :lol:

But there's a way to go about your passion and telling the world about it. Being rather new to the forum thing, there are some things you guys should think about before posting a report:

1. Specifics
Posting detailed information about location, tactics, etc. is great and other people can really use that to their benefit, which is great and worth a vote of thanks for. The bad side of this is that when you post in detail about a trip you had, but it just so happens that something you did was against the regulations...or even standard procedure, it can turn ugly _FAST_ on these forums.

The only defense you have is that maybe you didn't fully understand the regs. People will still jump your case because it's your responsibility to read the published, widely distributed proclamation before attempting the act of fishing. When ignorance of the regs isn't even part of the defense (ie: "I knew the limit was 4, but call it tiger fever"), you can expect a real blowout.

Keep in mind that all of us have made mistakes before. It's human nature. It's how you handle it that provokes the reactions you receive.

Unless havoc is something you actually desire and enjoy, it's good to do some reading to get a feel for things before jumping into the forum, full bore. Ya know?

People don't forget as easily as would be convenient, so a little discretion is necessary, if you're doing something that's considered taboo. Otherwise, it's you against the wolf pack.

2. Bravado
Perhaps it seems like the manly thing to do in a bad situation is to show your grit and duke it out until everybody's ugly. The only problem is, the fighting on a forum is cemented into a server and is easily accessible for a great length of time. What you say here can and will be held against you, in a court of people who feel like you're trampling sacred land with a bulldozer. Really.

Forum wars don't look good for anybody after time passes and they are read again.

3. Humility
When someone points out something you did as "illegal" or "bad form", just realize that they may have been trying to help at first, so that you could understand the law or the protocol a little better. A simple "Wow, I didn't realize that" or "Thanks for the heads up, I'll make sure to keep that in mind next time" could dramatically change the outcome of any thread.

When offense is taken and defensive action ensues is when it all goes downhill.

Sorry for using myself as an example, but it's relevant to what I'm talking about. Last November, I dropped the ball and fished a closed lake.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=30316

That could've gotten ugly, but I believe that my honest admission to breaking the law, a heart-felt apology, and a general explanation of why I might have made my mistake really helped keep that civil. Perhaps the fact that I have a good history here helped out too. I can't say. I'm sure there are people out there that would love to see me fry (I eat some fish too). 

Now please don't get all defensive about this post. I've taken my time to write it because I sincerely care about the happenings around here. I've met you guys and we chilled a bit when we crossed paths at Currant Creek before parting ways and I know you love to fish. I'm just trying to give you some pointers on how to handle certain situations in a forum type setting, so as to come out in a better light than you have since your inception.

You don't really want to be the villains every time you type something, do you?

I'd much rather read good reports filled with positive comments instead of multi-page slug fests that end up getting locked. I love the great pics you guys post. Try to stay on the up side of things, eh?

It's really not that hard to change the way you're perceived around here. You just need to show some maturity in how you handle the other folks and the respect will come to you.

Good grief, did I really just say all that? *\-\*

Go fish guys and bring back a good report. I mean that.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

so tell me this what happens when a good discussion pops up and we are in the middle of it do we have to stop or can we just keep going? it does not belong here that is for sure but was brought up so i think that stands grounds to perhaps let it continue. now you will see i only have a few hundred posts and its reasons like this that i do it is hard for me to close my mouth and i would just rather not get going so i keep to myself mostly every now n then especially when the full moon is coming i come out and here i am on embarking on a topic that i am sure the mods dont want here but then again we do have 1500 views so who i am to say it does not belong people are reading this so it must have some importance to everyone. 

Dodger Mr Obama implemented mortgage relief for home owners who were in need it was tax payers money but what has happend was the money was released directly to the banks they in return have the ability to say who gets it and when they get it. between the relief and the interest they have trillions of dollars why you think there is a law suite in the works now. Its just wrong there are so many things wrong saying that 2 or 3 things would fix things is far fetched i did say help. Good god do you know the mark up on Gas look that up and tell me if thats right. Look up what they profit just in one quarter after all the bills are paid. This world is being built by taking from the poor and giving to the rich I would not be surprised if your over the 250k bracket and its your reason for being blind to the fact that there is something wrong. As far as helping your fellow americans give me a break we send millions and billions all across the world to help the hunger etc but when it comes to are own people we just let them suffer. what people do with their money is their business but why help the world when we do not want to help out are own kind. Republicans will be the downfall to the greatest nation...ever.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey loah can i have some of that stuff. just found it and now i am off. thanks mods please dont hang me i just a little sore with whats happend in my own life with the economy stuff but again look at how many people viewing this lots more to come i am sure.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Now it's that respect for the resource that is commonly shared here that gets people to become protective of one another. Tye Dye and Evil, when you start picking apart a good guy (or deed) like Roadrunner('s), that's when you can expect some sharp retaliation.
> 
> This has played itself out before, some time ago (remember perchy, guys?) and there's really no way to fight it and end up with the bigger end of the stick in your hand. The only graceful thing to do, instead of argue and inflate the situation, is to gain some humility from the experience, possibly admit some fault, and move on. More people will see that as a respectable action, as opposed to sticking to your guns and jabbing it out until a thread gets locked.
> 
> ...


Good points were made there LOAH. Will do in the future.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Loah, well said. You stand up guys are going to be the death of my comedy routine! Sometimes I forget there are real people reading these things. I'll put down my stick now. 

Now, let's get this thread back in the right direction and put some flies in RR pocket. Those of who that have pledged, please pm me for my address. I'll have the stuff come to me and I'll forward it on. Keeps him a little more annonymous, that's how I'd like if it were me. Heard we have a bunch of flies and a nice box and stuff? Anybody else in? Pm me. I'd love to mail this guy 200 flies in a nice box for his heroism.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well put LOAH.
Tye Dye Twin, I appreciate the way that you understood what was said and the stand up way that you reacted to the post.
If we are to continue to have a great site here, we all have to strive to get along, even when we disagree.
Well written and though out posts make for great reading and entertainment and even when we don't agree with the post, when we respond with respect and dignity, we are better for it.

This site is here for our entertainment and for the sharing of knowledge with each other.
How much is shared is up to the poster.

We as Moderators try to stay neutral and not get in the middle of things when ever possible.
Sometimes it is very difficult to remain neutral and not get in the middle of the mix.
We do try though.
There have been several threads lately that have been questionable as to whether or not to let them run their course.
I would like to thank the Forum Members that have helped rein in these threads and bring them back on course.

This is a great Forum and it is only because of our members that it is this way.
Please continue to help keep the UWN a fun place to visit.
Thank you all,
Grandpa D.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Still waiting for those PMs !! Let's have him stocked by next week? Good goal?


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Good save


----------



## The Human Paraquat (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello all! Long time lurker (back to when it was on the state site). Bummer about your box RR--don't fish dries, but would like to contribute some nymphs and midges. PM sent doody.


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow. I am amazed to see where this thread has gone. I have been out of town and working and I thought it was dead. I would like to thank everyone for your generous offers to help me replace my flys... It was never my intention to put anyone else out. I had just hoped that someone on this forum might find the flybox and return it to me. 

Thank you to all.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey RR,
I've received generous contributions from 3 other members, I'll be forwarding them on to you on Monday. Thanks again for your act of kindness!


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually just sent them off along with my flies today, enjoy!


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

hi everyone this is Mrs. RR  dh has been way busy working, so he hasn't had time to get on, but doody, the package came yesterday and so I ran over to work to show him. I just have to say you guys are awesome! In this world where it is so often every man for himself, you guys have shown that there really are people who care about others and will go out of their way for them. Thanks so much!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Glad you recieved them. There are so much selfish and bitter people in the world and the news is full of bad and evil events that it is nice to recognize someone for doing something good. I get a huge amount of satisfaction helping other people. Believe me I am no saint, so it is nice to have somekind of balance in my life. I have no idea who you or your husband are, but I am sure you are the type of people I respect and I hope there are more of you in this world. Thank you for making this place we live in a better place.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy to help ma'am. But unfortunately for you your husband now needs ample time away from chores and child care to complete this circle of kharma and fish the hell out of that new gear.  I mean, it's only right....right? Besides, he did the cool thing, not us. Happy fishing and stay safe.


----------

